
81 Year Old Commodore Amiga Artist – Samia Halaby [video] - happy-go-lucky
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDfIkXf3uzA&feature=youtu.be
======
rocky1138
This is really inspirational. I love her studio and her attitude toward life.

